# Best place to site in a muzzleloader?



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

I live in Eagle Mountain. I've been told that I can site in my gun on the west side of the lake. Is this a legal place to shoot?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Probably a good spot over there. Just remember to pick your trash and your "brass"!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

There used to be a place nearby. We shot, hunted rabbits, hunted doves and rode dirt bikes there a lot. It was between Lehi and Cedar Fort.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Cooky said:


> There used to be a place nearby. We shot, hunted rabbits, hunted doves and rode dirt bikes there a lot. It was between Lehi and Cedar Fort.


It's funny that you say that. When I was in Jr. High and High school I used to hunt rabbits, coyotes, and rattle snakes right where Eagle Mountain is.

How times have changed.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry Mr. Loopy, that wasn’t very polite. To the best of my knowledge you can shoot on any public land in that area so long as you abide by the road/building proximity rules. Be careful, it’s a tinder box out there.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mr. Loopy said:


> I live in Eagle Mountain. I've been told that I can site in my gun on the west side of the lake. Is this a legal place to shoot?


jump on soldiers pass road and head up and over past the 2 farms out there and keep to the right on the road then when you get around there is a hard fork to the left and a dry pond down there another 100 yards up the road there is another bowl thats bigger and alot of people will go there with there atvs and ride so beware of that i used to shoot down there alot with my brother in law who lives out there

from eagle mountain to ceder fort used to be ok to hunt and shoot but they made it city limits now so you cant hunt it anymore

hope this helps


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I went south of Stockton today and shot 20 rounds through 2 muzzleloaders. I'm liking the hornaday sst 250 gr bullets with 100 gr of powder.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

If I lived down there, I would be shooting at the West side of the lake.


----------

